# Help ID the new family!



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

G'day,
So I managed to snag myself a wonderful 135g established Cichlid tank about a week ago. I think I have ID'd a lot of the inhabitants, but I'm still missing some. Wonder if you kind folks could give me a hand? I'll post the ones I think I know as well so you can tell me how wrong I am... 

They wouldn't all gather around for a group photo - so here they are individually. I'm sure I've missed some, but here goes...

Ok - after much trial and error, I give up trying to post a picture (yep, read the FAQ and how-to). Maybe I don't have enough posts to be allowed yet.

Here is the link to the photos I have taken. If you would like to take a look, I would appreciated it! Thanks.

https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B8NPRoiWVOimWUhOVWFUdWhRNDA

Sean.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok - trying the images again - think these will work...

Blue Dolphin:









Livingstonii:









Unknowns!
Unknown #1








Unknown #2








Unknown #3








Unknown #4








Unknown #5 (Severum?)








Unknown #6








Unknown #7








Unknown #8








Unknown #9








Unknown Peacock









Green Terror (Female?)









Venustus:

















Socolofi:









Sunshine Peacock

















White Zebra


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

Red Zebra









Kenyi (male)









Daffodil


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First picture is not a Blue Dolphin, it is Metriaclima callainos, the Powder Blue Zebra.

Livingstonii is correct.

Unknown #1 is male, #3 female of Astatotilapia latifasciata, Victorian type Hap.

Unknown #2 is one of the sp. "elongatus" types, not my forte.

#4 is a female Copadichromis borleyi.

#5 is not a severum, it is Paratheraps melanurus, of a population formerly known as synspilus.

#6 is the Blue Dolphin, Cyrtocara moorii, in front of an Acei, Pseudotropheus elegans.

#7 & 8 are some sort of Melanochromis, again, not one of my strong areas.

#9 I am unsure, looks like Ahli, but seems a bit deep bodied; possibly hybrid.

Unknown peacock is one of the Hybrid strains, most often called Dragonsblood.

Not a green terror, and not a female. A male Jack Dempsey.

Venustus is correct.

Albino of some sort, but looks too deep bodied for socolofi.

Peacocks, yes, but they don't look right. Possible hybrids again.

Not a white Zebra, a female Kenyi, Metriaclima lombardoi.

Last three look right to me.

Overall, not great as to combinations, but if they aren't killing each other, who cares?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#3 Elongatus Chewere

#7, 8 ... probably Metriaclima "Msobo" male.

All else, Mr. Chromedome seems right on


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

Great help! Thank you!

I did mess up and post the wrong picture for the "blue dolphin". That being said - I didn't know I had a Powder Blue Zebra. I would have mistakenly called it a large female Kenyi. I also messed up the picture of what I thought was a white zebra and posted the picture of the "small" female Kenyi (she just had babies actually!).

Here is the picture of what I believe to be a white zebra:









Sean.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope, its one of the white labidochromis. Around here we usually seen them labelled as Labidochromis "nkali", but I think the correct species name is Labidochromis caruleus "nkali". The black in the dorsal and lack of bluish stripes rules out Labidochromis chisumulae for me.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

I just keep learning and learning...  Thanks for all the help folks.

I'm just getting back into the hobby (never had cichlids) and I'd actually like to know what I have. I don't just want a random collection of nameless fish. Seems I have some African as well as South American in the mix - but the tank seems pretty peaceful. The most chasing that goes on currently is between two electric yellow lab males.

Still a few I haven't posted (didn't get a pic), but I know there is a Demasoni, an OB Peacock of some sort and another small Peacock hybrid as well. Plus a sailfin pleco and a bristlenose pleco.

I think my biggest concern with the mix (correct me if I'm wrong) is the fact that I have 3 male Astatotilapia latifasciata, Victorian type Hap and 1 female. Poor girl!..

Sean.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chester B said:


> Nope, its one of the white labidochromis. Around here we usually seen them labelled as Labidochromis "nkali", but I think the correct species name is Labidochromis caruleus "nkali". The black in the dorsal and lack of bluish stripes rules out Labidochromis chisumulae for me.


Or maybe just a **** Yellow Lab?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

No a yellow lab would be yellow rennsport, lol. It looks like a white lab, Give it some time and see how he looks in a few weeks.


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

One last one! 









Sean.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

PS. Williamsi?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

james1983 said:


> PS. Williamsi?


Yes, Pseudotropheus Sp. Williamsi (North). Big Male.


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

#2 looks like an elongates challosi


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> No a yellow lab would be yellow rennsport, lol. It looks like a white lab, Give it some time and see how he looks in a few weeks.


Unless it was a poor quality specimen, which we've all seen plenty of.


----------

